# Curious about some PB "handles".....



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, some of our PB "handles" are self evident, I live in Texas....if you go East. I live in an area in East Texas...hence...etexas. Now, some of you guys have something more obscure (or else I am very unimaginative) that you use as you handles here. Our good Mod. me died blue......I had to send him a PM...(it is a song) I never would have figured it out! So...for those who wish....share what your PB handle comes from or means.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is from _Beowulf_


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 1, 2007)

I have been reading the Puritans since I was saved. And I was taught and brought under a Covenanter Ministry in Indianapolis for a few years. In which I got some of the best instruction and care theologically I had ever received outside of my Reformed Baptist Pastor Joe Gwynn. So PuritanCovenanter is my name.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

joshua said:


> Sorry, Max. Next time I'll try to be a bit more forth right with my user name.


Josh...yours ALWAYS confused me!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 1, 2007)

Theologically, I am a brother of Guido de Bres, the author of the Belgic Confession. (Of course, come to think of it, I could also be considered his son...)


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 1, 2007)

> Strong's Number: 1805	eÍcagora/zw
> Original Word	Word Origin
> eÍcagora/zw from (1537) and (59)
> Transliterated Word	Phonetic Spelling
> ...


There.


----------



## Redaimie (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine is my family.

Re becca (daughter)
da vid (husband & sons name)
J amie (son)

re d aime


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> > Strong's Number: 1805	eÍcagora/zw
> > Original Word	Word Origin
> > eÍcagora/zw from (1537) and (59)
> > Transliterated Word	Phonetic Spelling
> ...


Cool....I had always been curious about yours......now I know!


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine has recently changed and it has multiple meanings, yet, it is primarily in honor of all the faithful upon whose shoulders I stand and gaze as I make my journey to the celestial city.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 1, 2007)

I didn't want to use my real last name. I used my maiden name which is also a type of rock and they were a family of protectors/defenders. I'm also a Jane Austen fan and my heroine would be Lady Jane Grey Dudley.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> I didn't want to use my real last name. I used my maiden name which is also a type of rock and they were a family of protectors/defenders. I'm also a Jane Austen fan and my heroine would be Lady Jane Grey Dudley.


Cool!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 1, 2007)

'Poimen' is Koine Greek for shepherd or pastor.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

Poimen said:


> 'Poimen' is Koine Greek for shepherd or pastor.


That is cool! I had also been curious about yours!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is an old thread which may be of interest.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> > Strong's Number: 1805	eÍcagora/zw
> > Original Word	Word Origin
> > eÍcagora/zw from (1537) and (59)
> > Transliterated Word	Phonetic Spelling
> ...



A few months ago I was working my way through Galatians 4 in the Greek when I ran across your PB name in verse 5. I had not made the connection before then. Sometimes I'm slow on the uptake.

Of course, my PB name is aviation alphabet for the initials I go by.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > > Strong's Number: 1805	eÍcagora/zw
> ...


I hoped you were going to tell us that Victor Bravo was your Super Cool real name!!!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 1, 2007)

Guido's Brother said:


> Theologically, I am a brother of Guido de Bres, the author of the Belgic Confession. (Of course, come to think of it, I could also be considered his son...)



Whew! I was afraid that you might be related to a certain hit man in Chicago. Last month I hired him to break a few kneecaps for me (all Arminian of course!).


----------



## caddy (Nov 1, 2007)

I caddied my way through Nursing school years ago. I started using the "handle" in the early to mid 90s. It's stuck. Once a caddy always a caddy!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 1, 2007)

I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 1, 2007)

Hmmmm...(view picture), let me think about it. 


My name is Meghan. People called me Megaloo at my last home. I also like the name MegalooBob, but I didn't want people to get the wrong idea. I am not that hick.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 1, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.


----------



## nicnap (Nov 1, 2007)

Mine's the first three letters of my first name...first three letters of my last name, if i wasnt' obvious enough.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

nicnap said:


> Mine's the first three letters of my first name...first three letters of my last name, if i wasnt' obvious enough.


Chuckle....well......sadly I probably would have needed to think about it.


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.


Ok Mike.....what does yours mean?????


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr = theological hack

Mike = a device used to amplify the human voice

Kear = A Scottish word meaning "swamp dweller"

Thus, _vociferously dank theological mediocrity_


----------



## etexas (Nov 1, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> Dr = theological hack
> 
> Mike = a device used to amplify the human voice
> 
> ...


 Sweet!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 1, 2007)

Bladestunner316

Blade Runner(movie) + John 3:16 (verse)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 1, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.



Charles Finney? Really? I thought you were Benny Hinn in a Mozart hairdo.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2007)

Ivan -- the Great
Ivan -- the Terrible

You pick.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.



But I thought your real name was Turd Ferguson....



> Originally Posted by BobVigneault
> As for me, my real name is Turd Ferguson but I go by Bob Vigneault because my real name is kind of embarrassing - what could be worse than someone saying, "Hey Fergie!" Ewwww.


----------



## panicbird (Nov 1, 2007)

Panic Bird is what Sylvia Plath called her neurosis. I chose it back in the mid-90s when I was reading a lot about her.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Nov 1, 2007)

I chose mine as I did because I'm boring and unimaginative.


----------



## Augusta (Nov 1, 2007)

I was really hyped on Augustine when I joined the board so I picked a feminine version of his name. I found out what it means and was thinking of changing it. It means venerable as in worshipable. Far too lofty I think.


----------



## historyb (Nov 1, 2007)

I chose mine years ago because I like history - so historyb - history buff.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2007)

Always Faithful. Hope you knew that one.


----------



## caddy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I chose mine as I did because I'm boring and unimaginative.


 
... and brutally honest too !

and let me add: Funny


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2007)

I was a Baptist struggling with being a Baptist. I'm a Baptist who no longer struggles with being a Baptist. So actually my screen name should be, "BaptistwhowasonceincrisisbutnowisnolongerinCrisis"


----------



## Megaloo (Nov 2, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Always Faithful. Hope you knew that one.



Marine Shmarine...


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 2, 2007)

etexas said:


> some of our PB "handles" are self evident



I trust mine is brother!


----------



## ANT (Nov 2, 2007)

ANT - Anthony


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 2, 2007)

"Oh what a tangled web we weave...." You got me brother. Hoist with my own petard.



Southern Presbyterian said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > I chose Bob Vigneault because my real name, Charles Finney, was causing too much confusion on the board.
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone needs a ESV or RSV handle...ha, handle wars! I am glad yours is not AV1611ONLY...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/why-did-you-choose-your-user-name-11305/index2.html#post151472


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2007)

Contra Mundum:

Ha, on that link you provided there is a post by me where I advocate only using real names because the internet already breeds too much anonymity and we need to be accountable...

Boy am I eating crow now!


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! You can almost cut the irony with a knife. Still your point was correct just not universal.


Pergamum said:


> Contra Mundum:
> 
> Ha, on that link you provided there is a post by me where I advocate only using real names because the internet already breeds too much anonymity and we need to be accountable...
> 
> Boy am I eating crow now!


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > some of our PB "handles" are self evident
> ...


Hmmmm.....I think.....a realy GREAT......Bible translation came out that year...........


----------



## Barnpreacher (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was in school my friends all called me "Barn", short for Barnhart. So, years ago when I needed a yahoo email account I added preacher onto my nickname and it has stuck ever since.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine's probably pretty self explanatory. I'll always be a wannabee because the goal is not to be attained in this life. The more I grow the more I realize the truth of this. I guess if I look to our future glory I could be "gonnabee." But by time my goal is realized I'll be a... "be," "is," "am"? Maybe I should have went with "ahdunno."


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

Wannabee said:


> Mine's probably pretty self explanatory. I'll always be a wannabee because the goal is not to be attained in this life. The more I grow the more I realize the truth of this. I guess if I look to our future glory I could be "gonnabee." But by time my goal is realized I'll be a... "be," "is," "am"? Maybe I should have went with "ahdunno."


I rather like yours...this side of Heaven...we are all pilgrims....we all still strive to live as our Lord wishes us to live.


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 2, 2007)

JBaldwin

Mine is name I took on for the internet several years ago. J is for Joy(my middle name) and Baldwin, a good English name and my father's surname at birth. He was adopted at age 2, and his adopted surname was a German name. Over the years, I got tired of being asked if I was German, so I decided to set the record straight.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 2, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> "Oh what a tangled web we weave...." You got me brother. Hoist with my own petard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just checking. I thought for a moment that you might have multiple personality disorder. 

Which reminds me of a joke: What did the guy say when his Doctor told him he was schizophrenic?


"I am not!" 

"Me either!"


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 2, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I have been reading the Puritans since I was saved. And I was taught and brought under a Covenanter Ministry in Indianapolis for a few years. In which I got some of the best instruction and care theologically I had ever received outside of my Reformed Baptist Pastor Joe Gwynn. So PuritanCovenanter is my name.



Would that be Pastor Joe Gwynn of Kempsville Chapel/ Reformed Baptist Church of Va Beach? (ARBCA)


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Nov 2, 2007)

Years back I played bass in a heavy rock band. At a show one night an audience member shouted, "Man! You're a wizard on the bass!" The rest of the band started calling me Merlin so I've been MrMerlin ever since I added the 777 because there are apearently alot of MrMerlins out there in Cyberspace.

(My twin brother played the guitar and had a very chaotic style to his lead solos so we started calling him chaos which he eventually began spelling Kaoz. I've been calling him that ever since.)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 2, 2007)

When I first got into message boards, I signed up for a certain Baptist board which will remain nameless. I basically did it because I saw a lot of misrepresentation of Calvinism on the board and I hoped to correct it. I chose the name Calvibaptist (Calvinist Baptist) so that it was obvious what position I was coming from. People affectionately (or disaffectionately) called me Calvi. When I got tired of banging my head against a wall, I decided to come over her and kept the name to protect the guilty.

Besides, GrandMaster Mixay probably wouldn't have been allowed.


----------



## reformedcop (Nov 3, 2007)

Reformed Christian that is a cop by trade


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 3, 2007)

reformedcop said:


> Reformed Christian that is a cop by trade



Thanks for your service Brother.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 3, 2007)

Theoretical has been my major web handle since 2003. I dislike name+number systems, and this name fits my interest in things theoretical (politics, theology, the sciences, etc...) quite well. 

Since becoming a lot more Reformed, my focus has been refined to appreciate and strongly desire to figure out how best to implement theory practically. The more I've studied and learned, the more the idea that good doctrine should lead to good practice has really hammered itself into my mind.

Thus, my original screen name still applies.


----------



## Civbert (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm a *civ*il engineer and a Dil*bert* fan.


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 3, 2007)

Theogenes = Theo (God) genes (Origin of, born of) = Born of God
It's Greek for you Hebrew scholars.


----------



## etexas (Nov 3, 2007)

ANT said:


> ANT - Anthony


Friend...I am more concerned about what that avatar is!?!?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 3, 2007)

Self-explanatory.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)

Let's see *J* for James + *D* for Datsnunyabidness + my father's last name...


----------



## etexas (Nov 4, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Self-explanatory.


....One of the funniest answers so far...nice job!


----------



## reformedcop (Nov 4, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> > Reformed Christian that is a cop by trade
> ...



My pleasure!!! Thank you as well!!! I have lots of respect for you leather necks even though I did my time in the "hardest" of the armed forces. The "finest seagoing service" .... The United States Coast Guard!!


----------

